# HMPK Salamander Spawn



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't think I ever started a log for this one, and I never took many pics this time around either.

I spawned them Sep 2, so they are just over 3 months old now. I am just starting to have to remove males. I am so pleased with this spawn - it started as a couple hundred, but many died off early and I was left with 14.

Here are pics of them, minus the 2 I have jarred which are yet to be photographed.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

they're so cute! and, it's kinda neat how there's so many different colors in there! that... what is it? a cambodian butterfly? it's pretty. :3


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Very nice fry! Big too! Can we see parent pics for comparision?


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I looove spawns that have so many different looking babies!! They are all adorable! Awww, one of them looks so much like Dionysus <3 it's like he was reborn anew.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Do you plan to sell these guys cause I would definitely be interested in buying some!!! They are so vibrant!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes I'll be selling but there won't be many - the surviving left only 14, I am for sure keeping a pair of gasses if not a trio or all (only 4) and a pair or trio of the salamanders. Not sure if I want any cambos - maybe 1 girl for my sorority.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Who were the parents of these little guys? They are BEAUTIFUL!
The salamander coloration has always been one of my favorites, and those MG's were exactly what I wanted to produce when I was breeding. The light lavenderish mustard gas with a white butterfly pattern or white on the anal fin. Gorgeous.









Keep up the Great work!


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful fish! I love seeing spawns that have such a variety of color in them.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

cajunamy said:


>



I love the one at the bottom <3 if you have a female like her I might need to re-think waiting until spring to set up my sorority.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I love your fry! They are so beautiful. One question, what makes a salamander?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

cajunamy- I would really like a salamander, male or female 

tpocicat-"Salamander" is the name for the maroonish colored ones with the white butterfly pattern. These two are salamanders:








There are also "blue" salamanders that have more blue/purple tint in place of the maroon color but still have the butterfly pattern.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks! They are beautiful. I have a soft spot for butterflys.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

how much will they be?? i want a salamander pair soooooooo badly!!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

You know who I love. That big old male in the middle of the pic 1fish quoted. He's so pretty. <3 *covet* 

If only I knew where you lived!!! *yoink*


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Ha! Good thing you don't cause he's staying here!

This is the dad. The female isn't as dark as he is, she looks very much like the fry do.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow he's beautiful. Love the rich dark coloring.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

i like him... did i see a fry that was dark like him?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Woah! These fry are so pretty and have amazing fins! That pair must have been one of the best to work with. Im sorry for the loss of many fry. At least you might find a better pair in these fry to get a higher fry number when you breed them again.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

the dad looks like a grape!!! he is amazing. the fry are beautiful. i wish i had a pair as beautiful as they are.*goes to take fry*


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow...I can't stop coming back to look at these guys! Salamanders are truly my ultimate favourite betta colour, and on plakats, it's just superb <3


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh wow Amy! :O I love them! I love the salamanders, too, arghhh! Is that the dad you asked for help to find after Gumbo(?) passed? :<


----------



## afishpond (Mar 27, 2010)

nice fry's like the red ones.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

I just want to say WOW!! Gorgeous!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Anything new on these guys?


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

will these guys be coming up forsale i have one very close in color to your babies congrats


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

are these guys goin up for sale? how much ?


----------



## BabeIcanDisco (Oct 14, 2011)

Do you still have any of these fish left? I would love to buy a pair, i've been specifically looking for a salamander pair.


----------

